# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  AGUA Y ACEITE

## ARENA

Alguien podria describir el efecto del juego "Agua y Aceite" ?
Gracias

----------


## YaGo

El efecto es sencillo, pero impactante.

El efecto es que, como el agua y el aceite, que todos sabemos que no se pueden mezclar (el aceite se queda encima del agua por su menor densidad), con las cartas ocurre lo mismo.Se colocan cartas rojas y negras alternadas una a una, y finalmente las negras se juntan con las negras y las rojas con las rojas.

----------


## Gandalf

A Yago le encanta ese juego. A mi me parece que carece de un final impactante. Es muy bonito ver como las cartas cambian su posición, pero no tiene un ¡¡¡¡BOOOOM!!!! (traduzcase por mazazo) que impresione.

En mi opinión no es un juego ni para empezar ni para terminar una sesión, pero en medio de la misma es perfecto.

----------


## florencio

Estoy de acuerdo con Gandalf. Estoy de acuerdo en que este juego es bastante incomprensible para la gente, pero, no suele despertar grandes pasiones.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> A Yago le encanta ese juego. A mi me parece que carece de un final impactante. Es muy bonito ver como las cartas cambian su posición, pero no tiene un ¡¡¡¡BOOOOM!!!! (traduzcase por mazazo) que impresione.
> 
> En mi opinión no es un juego ni para empezar ni para terminar una sesión, pero en medio de la misma es perfecto.


Eso es porque no has visto (creo) a Ascanio con su "no parpadee"...

"_No parpadee, no parpadee..._" RAS!, exclamación: CABRON. Ya me la metió.

Final BURRISIMO.

 :Lol: .

Aunque no podemos pretender que todos los juegos tengan un final bestia. Es más, ante mi eskasa calidad técnica que me impide realizar el No parpadee (tendría que ensañar 3 vidas para hacerlo como Arturo) yo opto por lo que me gusta más. Dos efectos de agua y aceite, añadido del libro, Agua, Aceite y Ases... y comenzamos con una rutina de ases.

Y Woody tiene una salida muy buena para el Agua y Aceite: Da a mezclar la baraja, saca 8 cartas, 4 rojas y 4 negras. Te hace dos pases de Agua y Aceita, y al tercero: "ke pasa con las cartas?" Publico: que se separan como el agua y el aceite. ¿Qué dices tio? Esto son cartas... RAS, ya te la metio, baraja separada por colores. Un crack.

----------


## YaGo

El lunes pasado Miguel Ajo me hizo el no parpadee y sinceramente, me quedé acojonado.Es brutal ese juego.Es un Agua y Aceite en el que se enseñan TODAS las cartas entremezcladas una a una, cierras el abanico y cuando dejas las 4 de arriba encima de la mesa son rojas y las otras cuatro de abajo son negras. Bestial, lo que pasa es que hace falta un manejo de la leche para hacer ese juego, con tanto culebreo y tanta dejada.

----------


## Gandalf

Cualquier combinación de Agua y Aceite será un buen juego. Si está bien ejecutado es magnífico, pero lo único que creo es que, por si solo, no es un juego con fuerza. 

Seguro que si le pido a Miguel Ajo que me haga un "no parapadee" me deja boquiabierto, pero un Agua y Aceite a secas es algo así como hacer una ambiciosa... es magia pero ¿cuando se termina el juego? Si lo mezclas con una extracción de ases ya tienes un buen juego ligado para hacer otra cosa, pero sigo pensando que no es un juego grande por si solo.

Eso si... como mola hacerlo una y otra vez!!!!

 :D  :D

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Cualquier combinación de Agua y Aceite será un buen juego. Si está bien ejecutado es magnífico, pero lo único que creo es que, por si solo, no es un juego con fuerza. 
> 
> Seguro que si le pido a Miguel Ajo que me haga un "no parapadee" me deja boquiabierto, pero un Agua y Aceite a secas es algo así como hacer una ambiciosa... es magia pero ¿cuando se termina el juego? Si lo mezclas con una extracción de ases ya tienes un buen juego ligado para hacer otra cosa, pero sigo pensando que no es un juego grande por si solo.
> 
> Eso si... como mola hacerlo una y otra vez!!!!
> 
>  :D  :D


Hemos chocato, jiuston jiuston guif got e problem, meidei meidei  :Lol: .

La ambiciosa es una rutina MAGICA al 100%. Yo la llevo en mi repertorio sí o sí. No hago nada del otro mundo, pases ordenados de ambiciosa con algunos detalles de Tamariz y Vernon. Es muy mágica. Es mi juego. Y mi experiencia de años presentandola es que... es magia para el público.

Es un juego que uso como apertura, como cierre o como relleno. Da igual como lo use, siempre es mágico, siempre gusta y siempre es el que se recuerda en mi repertorio. Que me he currado mucho la ambiciosa? Pues sí, porque al ver el efecto que tiene trabajé en ella.

Decir que la ambiciosa no es un juego pepinazo... ejem ejem Gandalf, no me esperaba eso de ti :P. Otra cosa es que, por lo que veo, empiezas a pensar como mago. Suponte que no sabes nada de magia... ves algo subir una y otra vez... volteada, de repente aparece arriba e incluso la doblan, y la primera carta Pum! se dobla... eso es magia. 

No te culpo a todos nos pasa, pero no pierdas el norte mágico.

El Agua y Aceite quizás para ti no tenga ese impacto. Creo que es solo para ti, porque cuando lo vistes ya conocías ese tipo de técnicas o yo que sé. Pero en público es algo MAGICO a más no poder.

Son principios físicos básicos para la gente, una carta metida por el centro NO puede subir.

Unas cartas mezcladas una a una, no se pueden separar.

Ambos requieren MOVIMIENTOS de las cartas por sí solas. Y no existe posibilidad física.

Una trasformación ? Ya es distinto para ellos, lo pueden achacar a mekanismos, incluso nosotros usamos flaps...

Pero un movimiento interno entre las cartas? Eso para ellos es magia pura.

Repito: no veas a MiguelAJO hacer el No parpadee, pidele (si es posible) que lo haga a profanos, y mira a sus caras. Piensa en lo que ves como si no supieses nada. Verás que se te kedaría la misma cara.

Haz tus mejores mil juegos... probablemente con ninguno consigas que lo recuerden como el agua y aceite o una ambiciosa...

"Ese en el que las cartas se separan".
"Ese en el que la carta sube...".

Ni un triunfo recuerdan tanto me atrevería a decir. Y si no que se lo digan a Tamariz: Triunfo de Vernon y TODO en orden y pregunta de Tamariz: ¿Qué juego os ha gustado? El del pañuelo!!!!... 

Un saludo.

Hay ciertas cosas, que han dicho ciertos magos, que aunque pienses ahora que no... con los años dirás "joder, tenían razón los·$%·|@!".

Es algo típico entre magos, a todos nos da una época por buscar otras cosas y pensar que lo que dijeron Vernon, Ascanio, Kaps, o Tamariz no va bien, o no nos va bien. Le damos a la bola... y siempre se nos viene el mismo pensamiento: "que lo diga Tamariz? Muy bien, él no es Dios... cada uno piensa lo que quiere y yo veo esto mejor". Hasta que nos damos la leche  :Smile1: .

Me gustaría que me comentaras (o nos comentaras) por qué no lo ves un juego fuerte como dices. Dices que "crees", pero no me lo argumentas. Quizás tengas un defecto de base, o un "voy a ver juegos para magos" o algo así, que se pueda arreglar... 

No sé, debate debate bueno ahí !!!!!!! PiM PoM!  :Lol:  

Un saludo Gandalf! :P

----------


## YaGo

Yo he hecho el Agua y Aceite de Ascanio delante de público (bastante personas) y la reacción fue tremenda. Es más, como en el mismo libro de Ascanio viene como "Agua y Aceite sin manipulaciones, o eso parece". Precisamente como parece que no existe ninguna manipulación de ningún tipo, el efecto es DEMOLEDOR. Cuando yo lo hice, lo único que repetían algunos era "¡pero si no toca las cartas!", y no hacían más que desesperarse porque es, realmente, como dice MJJ, algo inexplicable.

----------


## ARENA

Cartas que se separan por color ? entonces cual es la diferencia entre " Agua y Aceite" y " Fuera de este mundo" ?

----------


## YaGo

> Cartas que se separan por color ? entonces cual es la diferencia entre " Agua y Aceite" y " Fuera de este mundo" ?


Vale, jeje, hemos eomitido el "pequeño" detalle de que el agua y aceite es un juego en el que se utilizan 8 cartas, 4 rojas y 4 negras. Se mezclan estas 8 cartas una a una alternando los colores, a vista del espectador (en algunos casos, como el "No parpadees") y dejándo reposar el paquete de 8 cartas, los colores se agrupan otra vez.

En el "Fuera de este mundo", lo que ocurre es que el espectador, después de varias mezclas, separa 3 paquetes en los que uno está formado de cartas rojas, otro de cartas negras y el último está formado por igual número de cartas rojas que negras. El efecto puede parecer el mismo, pero no tiene nada que ver nada uno con otro.

----------


## YaGo

> Cartas que se separan por color ? entonces cual es la diferencia entre " Agua y Aceite" y " Fuera de este mundo" ?


Vale, jeje, hemos omitido el "pequeño" detalle de que el agua y aceite es un juego en el que se utilizan 8 cartas, 4 rojas y 4 negras. Se mezclan estas 8 cartas una a una alternando los colores, a vista del espectador (en algunos casos, como el "No parpadees") y dejándo reposar el paquete de 8 cartas, los colores se agrupan otra vez.

En el "Fuera de este mundo", lo que ocurre es que el espectador, después de varias mezclas, separa 3 paquetes en los que uno está formado de cartas rojas, otro de cartas negras y el último está formado por igual número de cartas rojas que negras. El efecto puede parecer el mismo, pero no tiene nada que ver nada uno con otro.

----------


## ExTrEm0

De acuerdo estamos en que el agua y aceite clásico a lo mejro no lo vas a coger para el final de una superactuación, pero para ir entrando en calor yo creo que está bien. Yo, siendo un profano, vi un agua y aceite de ocho cartas (el de Ascanio creo) y me quedé flipado. Un saludo!!

P.D.--> En cuando a lo que dijo Gandalf de que la ambiciosa no es "mágica"... o que no gusta mucho... no sé, cada uno tiene su opinión, pero yo creo que la ambiciosa es un juego muy bueno y que también fjio que puedo lo hago.

----------


## rufus

En mi opinión el agua y aceite con una buena presentación es muy impactante.
Yo estoy empezando (en pañales) y cuando lo vi hacer me quedé flipao total.
Estoy con el Canuto (el libro no seamos mal entendidos) y mi técnica no llega todavía para hacer el agua,aceite y damas. Todavía no se como se hace el agua y aceite de Ascanio, pero no pararé hasta poder hacerlo. Por ahora practico el mini agua y aceite que viene en el Canuto.

Lo repito, a el agua y aceite con ocho cartas me parece flipante.

----------


## Rubén

pues como el agua y aceite al juntarlos se separan con las cartas es lo mismo; se mezclan cartas negras y rojas (en unas versiones 4 y en otras 2) y al mostrarlas aparecen separadas las negras de las rojas

----------


## Samuel magic

Yo conosco una versión de 3 cartas, aunque no me gusta mucho. Otro juego de agua y aceite que tiene un final distinto al común, es "Oil and queens" aceite y reinas (anteriormente ya lo nombré), el efecto es el siguiente: se toma un grupo de cartas 8 exactamente, el mago las intercala en negras y rojas, despues deja 4 cartas en la mesa, le quedan 4 en la mano, muestra y son rojas y negra alternadas, despues hace un paso mágicos y las cartas en la mano se han separado, osea hay puras rojas o negras, y el mago pregunta: "¿si acá tengo las rojas, entonces cuales tengo en la mesa?", obiamente el público dirá: "las negras", y para sorpresa de ellos no están las puras negras, están alternadas , pero ahora son reinas. en lo personal me gusta mucho.

Saludos mágicos   :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Tararaiiitariiiiiii ZAFARRANCHO!!!!  :D  :D  :D 

No, en serio. Quizás no me supe explicar con lo que dije. Agua y Aceite (a partir de este momento AyA) es un clásico, al igual que la Ambiciosa, una Dama inquieta o un Matrix, que por algo los pongo como nombres propios, y si alguno de nosotros niega que estos tengan magia es que poco entiende... 

De hecho releyendo mi anterior mensaje digo que estos son mágicos. 

Mi duda sobre estos es la de que ¿Donde acaba un AyA? ¿Donde acaba una ambiciosa? Puedes pasarte toda una sesión haciendo AyAs, la gente estará muda de asombro, pero en mi opinión es un juego al que le hace falta algo más, como es una aparición de ases o damas, o un Seguir al lider para que el juego pueda servir de mazazo.

De hecho en un AyA clásico se suele demostrar no una, si no dos veces que las cartas se separan. Esa necesidad de refuerzo es lo que me hace pensar en la falta de final. Uno no rompe y recompone dos veces una misma carta. Lo hace una vez y la gente se queda bien. Es lo mismo que ocurre con una ambiciosa, que las rutinas más usadas suelen contener 3 y 4 subidas de cartas, con lo que para finalizarlo entiendo que hace falta completarlo, ya bien sea con que la carta aparece en otro lado, con que la carta, además de meterla al medio, se hace doblada y esta sube doblada también, que aparece en el mazo del espectador... No se si logro explicarme... 

lo de l Ambiciosa es algo así como decir que un doble lift es un gran juego... En mi opinión es una grandísima herramienta pero que por si no la considero suficiente para hacer un juegazo de los que yo considero brutales. Por si sola me parece más un truquito... "miramira... la meto aquí y sube".

De hecho creo que todos entendemos que hay juegos para empezar, para desarrollar o para finalizar una sesión de magia. Si se entiende que existe esa catalogación en los juegos lo único que comento es que en mi opinión nunca haría un AyA simple para finalizar el espectáculo. No es ese tipo de juegos que pondría en el final de la actuación. No le veo ese final impactante que se recomienda que tenga ese último juego. Y como juego de presentación solo lo entiendo bien si nos permite extraer cartas que nos hacen falta para el siguiente juego.

Yo llevo tiempo pensando realizar un AyA con la extracción de las 4 cartas elegidas por 4 espectadores. Ando dandole vueltas a si ese efecto tiene o no sentido... Pero lo pienso por que intento buscar ese golpe de efecto que no le veo al juego.

Espero que me haya explicado...  :twisted: 

Tararariiiiiitariiiiiii RETIRADAAAAAAAA 

 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pachimartinez

Con respecto a la técnica no tengo mucho que decir, soy un pre-novato (cosa que estoy remediando) pero creo que en la discusión que se ha suscitado, la opinión de un profano puede dar una perspectiva diferente, me explico:

Todos (o casi todos) vosotros, examinais el juego con la cabeza, siendo conocedores de la técnica, y como mucho, os poneis en el lugar del espectador para comprender lo que él está sintiendo en el momento de levantar las cartas, pero para la persona que simplemente es espectador de un hecho racionalmente inexplicable, el resultado es mucho mas intenso, mucho mas de lo que seamos capaces de imaginar (incluso el recuerdo de cuando no sabíamos lo que hay detras se diluye). El espectador no puede llegar a imaginarse, no ya cómo puede haber sucedido el milagro, sino (y esto es un arma de doble filo) que en ocasiones no es capaz de ver el milagro.... sobre todo en este tipo de juegos que requieren una manipulación algo mas larga. Si nos centramos mucho en la manipulación y no tanto en guiar al espectador sobre lo que está pasando, es muy probable que se pierda en alguna parte del camino y ya no sea capaz de percibir el efecto final.

Agua y aceite es de ese tipo de juegos que requiere un esfuerzo extra (y sigo hablando desde la posición del espectador) de atención.

quizá me salgo del hilo del post, pero creía necesario este comentario.

----------


## Gandalf

No, mi opinión nunca la he querido centrar en la magia del AyA, si no es su valor y potencia en su final.

Cualquier AyA bien presentado es una maravilla, es magia pura, como lo es un Matrix, pero mi duda es sobre si con él cerraríais una sesión de magia, sobre si vale como final, sobre si por si solo le encontrais ese efecto que comento de "aquí termina el juego" o si por lo contrario, que es lo que pienso yo, es una invitación continua a repetir una y otra vez la separación de las cartas.

----------


## miguelajo

Si la versión es extremadamente clara puede ser un final...
El no parpadee de Arturo podría pero en general tmb opino que no es un efecto para cerrar sesión.
Slau2
miguel AJO

----------


## MJJMarkos

A ver. Veo problemas :P

AL ATAQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :Lol:  .

El tipo de juego Agua y Aceite o Ambiciosa parten de un fenómeno inexplicable.

Las cartas se separan en el Agua y Aceite, o la elegida sube.

La repetición del efecto genera tensión en el espectador. No es un "mira, no me pillas", es un "mira, lo repito, y con magia, SOLO con magia sale. Además esa repetición se basa en una técnica dramática clásica: el más dificil todavía.

En el caso del Agua y Aceite, se suele repetir dos veces, al menos así lo entiendo yo, por un motivo sencillo: una vez se mezclan cara abajo, y se separan, esto produce efecto mágico, por el misterio que se genera al dejarlas cara abajo; y la otra se mezclan cara arriba muy clarito, produce magia, porque después del misterio o la explicación que el público da (es que en realidad no las mezcló, por eso iban cara abajo [eso piensa un profano en serio]) no pueden darle explicación y no pueden darle marcha atrás (antirebobinantes de Tamariz) porque están tan lejos del comienzo del juego, que no lo pueden explicar: la única solución? La magia.

Final? Ese vale. Os lo doy por asegurado, es más, suelo hacerlo así.

Sólo acabo con un final distinto cuando veo que no es que hayan visto magia, es que les parece un milagro. Los veo tan abatidos  :Lol:  que digo "claro, mucho pensais que entonces, el mago, con su magia, puede ordenar las cartas y hacer que se desmezclen... rojas, negras... unas encima de otras... chas!. Cabrón, me la volvió a meter, todas mezcladas.

En serio, eso para el público es un mazazo.

En la Ambiciosa? Lo mismo...

Un truquito sería "mira mira, te enseño esta carta, la pongo aquí y sube...".

La Ambiciosa es... por favor, coge una carta,... firmala...., bla bla bla.... ¿Sabeis por qué las personas estamos tan unidos a las cartas, al azar, al tarot, al saber nuestro destino atraves de ellas? Porque son reflejos de nuestras personalidades...
bla bla bla...

Triple lift. Revelación con doble.
Doble lift. Revelación simple (más lentamente).
Enfile. Revelación simple (más rapida).
Cambio lanzado, revelación tensa (vas rifleando cartas sobre la mesa y cuando te keda una, snap!).
A camara lenta... "ke le de la vueltA?", "ah! al revés?", "oye que está aquí" (Detallazo de Vernon). Relaja al público un poco y lo prepara para la segunda parte del efecto.
TPC...
Aparece abajo: Visión de la imposibilidad y la magia del mago, si lo hago yo no sube, baja, si lo hace él sube...
Cara arriba... Clasico ZAS! coño, como ha aparecido (aquí ya tan muertos).
Jorobita... (Pop-Up) y pum! CLIMAX, Gran Final, Grand Slam!, Poker!  :Lol:  

Así a bote pronto... esa es mi rutina, weno es más larga aún y soy capaz de hacerlo durante 30 minutos...

Y la gente no se aburre, porque hay que adornarla con bromas (si es natural en ti), charla interesante que no aburrida... etc...

Un saludo... y ese es el problema :P, la repetición de un efecto no es porque no sea fuerte, sino porque así recalcas una linea de tensión.

PD: La rota y recompuesta también es repetida. Si no, la romperias una vez y la recompondrias... la rompes varias veces para que parezca imposible cada vez más... y unes trozo a trozo porque primero unes los dos de abajo (ah! estarían doblados...), luego unes uno arriba (no aprecian el doblado), y para confirmar que es la misma, la otra esquina, que tiene el espectador.

Un zaludo!!!!!

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno... yo opino una cosa y tu otra... Hablamos de impresiones en el público, y además de rutinas distintas, así que será complicado.

Es gracioso. Acabo de hacer un AyA a unos compañeros (no es niguna broma, en serio que se lo acabo de hacer) y les parece la leche. Lo malo es que a mi me sigue pareciendo que con la primera fase tienen la  misma sensación que con la segunda... Ha sido cuando termino con un Sigue al lider cuando he notado cierto cambio. Ha surgido ese tipico "Vetatomarporculotúytusputascartas!!!!" Quizás sea la presentación, quizás refuerzo ese último paso... no se...

Quizás me falte ver ese AyA que me deje muerto. Por que esto de la magia muchas veces es que alguien te enseñe como queda y entonces te das cuenta de ello. 

Miguel Ajo, si nos vemos el lunes me lo tienes que hacer.

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno... yo opino una cosa y tu otra... Hablamos de impresiones en el público, y además de rutinas distintas, así que será complicado.

Es gracioso. Acabo de hacer un AyA a unos compañeros (no es niguna broma, en serio que se lo acabo de hacer) y les parece la leche. Lo malo es que a mi me sigue pareciendo que con la primera fase tienen la  misma sensación que con la segunda... Ha sido cuando termino con un Sigue al lider cuando he notado cierto cambio. Ha surgido ese tipico "Vetatomarporculotúytusputascartas!!!!" Quizás sea la presentación, quizás refuerzo ese último paso... no se...

Quizás me falte ver ese AyA que me deje muerto. Por que esto de la magia muchas veces es que alguien te enseñe como queda y entonces te das cuenta de ello. 

Miguel Ajo, si nos vemos el lunes me lo tienes que hacer.

----------


## Raymet

Bueno con respecto al efecto de agua y aceite creo que ya fue explicado y ya respondieron la pregunta de “ARENA”.

Pero saliéndose un poco del tema creo que nadie sale de la rutina, todos  hacen el truco  de agua y aceite de la misma forma no varían o no tratan de darle su propio toque o estilo, (Bueno por lo que he leído es así, o dan a entender eso) siempre al parecer lo realizan con las 8 cartas, las 4 rojas y las 4 negras, POM el primer efecto se separaron las cartas intercaladas  y luego  van y lo repiten una segunda vez y POM de nuevo las cartas se separaron... hasta casi dicen lo mismo y hacen las mismas mezclas o cuentas......( no es que este diciendo que todos los que escribieron aquí hacen el mismo truco de igual forma, pero he visto a varios magos que lo hacen exactamente igual y he leído aquí lo mismo. “Tal vez me equivoque”).

Ok es impresionante el truco, pero mejor es cambiar el truco dándole un nuevo toque no realizarlo exactamente como lo dice un libro...... 

Bueno y a mi parecer y si lo sabes hacer bien o extremadamente bien si puede utilizarse como para ir cerrando una rutina; ..Bueno como le realizo yo, que luego de mostrar una serie de trucos lo realizo (el agua y aceite) con 8 cartas, 4 negras y 4 rojas hablo como loco y luego que realice el efecto lo vuelvo hacer pero esta ves con 6 cartas, 3 negras y 3 rojas, luego que lo hago lo realizo de nuevo con 4 cartas, 2 negras y 2 rojas es un triple efecto del agua y aceite y así para los profanos le es mas difícil buscarle explicación al truco, o triple efecto, se quedan mas impactados con el truco porque lo hago 3 veces seguidas y cada vez voy descartando dos carlas. 
Es bueno en realidad no sé si alguien hará lo mismo en sus rutinas de magia pero yo lo hago y queda bien......... además el publico participa mucho en el truco ya a ellos les doy las cartas para que las intercalen.(Hay muchos magos que realizan el agua y aceite ellos solos, no dejan que el publico tome las cartas, digo esto porque he asistido a varios actos y lo he visto así).

Realmente el agua y aceite(para mí) es un truco muuy clásico, todos los magos deben saber hacerlo con sus variaciones y todo. Un saludo :D

----------


## Mecachis

a mi la versión que me encanta es .... creo.... la de Aldo Colombini
se separan dos veces lo haces de nuevo una tercera y resulta que las negras han desaparecido y tienes 8 rojas!!!
Saludos!!!

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Buenas, Señores no nos olvidemos de la version de el Gran Rene lavand,
No se puede hacer mas lento,,Genial ,Genial

----------


## Felipe

> a mi la versión que me encanta es .... creo.... la de Aldo Colombini
> se separan dos veces lo haces de nuevo una tercera y resulta que las negras han desaparecido y tienes 8 rojas!!!
> Saludos!!!


Y entre medias, con el agua y el aceite bien separados, los coges juntos (sin mezclarlos), agitas todo el paquete y resulta que se han mezclado las rojas con las negras.

----------


## palmer

El juego de Agua y aceite, uno de mis predilectos, suscita opiniones de toda indole. Se puede hacer de muchisimas formas, todas ellas muy respetable pero... el saber "vender" ese juego es lo fundamental, lo importante, me explico con otro ejemplo:
En el año 1.959 (hace años) A.Ascanio y yo hicimos amistad pues participabamos en un Congreso de Magia. Hizo el juego de la carta rota de Marlo; fué tan perfecta su interpretacion y ejecución que sembró la admiración en todos los congresistas y fué, "ese juego" el que hizo que le diesen el Primer Premio. Ese juego, lo he visto muchas veces despues a otros artistas, pero.... es otro mundo, es un poco vulgar, no tiene gancho y por esa razón nadie lo hace. La llave era su ejecucion y su saber estar y hacer. ¿Habeis visto el juegio de las 5 cartas y la dama que Hace Fred Kaps?, es lo mismo, una obra de arte, pero que nadie se atreve a hacerlo y es facilisimo de hacer.  FPalmero
Lo mismo ocurre con el Agua y Aceite, una obra de Arte.

----------


## to

La Ambiciosa es... por favor, coge una carta,... firmala...., bla bla bla.... ¿Sabeis por qué las personas estamos tan unidos a las cartas, al azar, al tarot, al saber nuestro destino atraves de ellas? Porque son reflejos de nuestras personalidades...
bla bla bla...

Triple lift. Revelación con doble.
Doble lift. Revelación simple (más lentamente).
Enfile. Revelación simple (más rapida).
Cambio lanzado, revelación tensa (vas rifleando cartas sobre la mesa y cuando te keda una, snap!).
A camara lenta... "ke le de la vueltA?", "ah! al revés?", "oye que está aquí" (Detallazo de Vernon). Relaja al público un poco y lo prepara para la segunda parte del efecto.
TPC...
Aparece abajo: Visión de la imposibilidad y la magia del mago, si lo hago yo no sube, baja, si lo hace él sube...
Cara arriba... Clasico ZAS! coño, como ha aparecido (aquí ya tan muertos).
Jorobita... (Pop-Up) y pum! CLIMAX, Gran Final, Grand Slam!, Poker!  :Lol:  

Así a bote pronto... esa es mi rutina, weno es más larga aún y soy capaz de hacerlo durante 30 minutos...

Y la gente no se aburre, porque hay que adornarla con bromas (si es natural en ti), charla interesante que no aburrida... etc...

Un saludo... y ese es el problema :P, la repetición de un efecto no es porque no sea fuerte, sino porque así recalcas una linea de tensión.

PD: La rota y recompuesta también es repetida. Si no, la romperias una vez y la recompondrias... la rompes varias veces para que parezca imposible cada vez más... y unes trozo a trozo porque primero unes los dos de abajo (ah! estarían doblados...), luego unes uno arriba (no aprecian el doblado), y para confirmar que es la misma, la otra esquina, que tiene el espectador.

Un zaludo!!!!![/quote]

Osea todo bien pero estas explicando parte del secreto que pueda llegar a tener una ambiciosa... recomiendo que lo saques ya que cualquier profano entra y lo ve....

Saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

¿Dónde está la explicación?  :Wink:

----------


## to

> ¿Dónde está la explicación?


Cpaz no me explique bien no digo que lo expliques sino que pones tecnicas
muy utilizadas en esta rutina.



> Triple lift. Revelación con doble.
> Doble lift. Revelación simple (más lentamente).
> Enfile. Revelación simple (más rapida).


Slaudos

----------


## Mecachis

Hace poco vi a Iñaki Zabaleta en magia de cerca explicaba literalmente el juego (una mano de poker) al público..... mucho me temo que el público que lo vió sea incapaz de repetirlo   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

> Aceptemoslo en este foro nose revelan juegos..y mhmhmjakih lo hizo
> 
> saludos


to, no sé si es que quieres crear polémica o algo, pero nombrar técnicas no es desvelar ningún secreto.Desvelar un secreto no es decir "hago una emsley", sino "la emsley se hace así".

----------


## to

jeje no npo queiro crear polemica que en este foro ya hay bastante
yago me parec mas razonable la explicacion que das gracias pore aclarar los tantos

saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pa' qué discutir?

----------


## to

> Pa' qué discutir?


jejej eso ¿no? pa que discutir

saludos

----------


## froni

Es un juego muy bueno aunque es verdad que requiere un buen manejo de las cartas para realizarlo sin dar el cante del secreto.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo creo que la clave en este hilo (y sirve para toooooodos los hilos) la ha dado el maestro Palmer.
 Se trata de saber vender el efecto.

 Ese es el primer y más importante principio de la magia y es, precisamente, el más denostado, vilipendiado, menospreciado y demás.

 El efecto más sencillo del mundo bien presentado es auténtica magia. Y punto.  Lo demás que estais diciendo no son más que añadidos.

 El cochecito de Tamariz es grande con Tamariz, ni siquiera su creador creyó en él hasta que lo popularizó Tamariz. Y así todo.

 Haced caso a Palmer, por algo es un maestro.

 Aprended a transmitir magia, no a hacer trucos o técnicas. (lo escribo para que a mí tampoco se me olvide).

----------


## Azran

> Miguel Ajo, si nos vemos el lunes me lo tienes que hacer.


¿Soy el unico que tiene esta mente sucia y corrompida?   :Lol:

----------


## Josele

Buenas:

eidanyoson, ¿sabes como aprender a transmitir magia? Aparte de practica y mas practica delante del publico. Es una de las cosas que mas me interesan por ahora.

Muchas gracias

----------


## verb

No entiendo nada  :? 

Como realizo el truco, solo pongo las 8 cartas negras y rojas alternadas y se cambian? xDDDD

Jeje alguien me ayuda?  :-(

----------


## popt

froni, ya te ha dicho ella que no subas temas tan antiguos para no aportar nada...

Ya has despistado a la gente con un post de noviembre del año pasado... y en el principal de Cartomagia hay un montón de posts antiguos que has subido solo para decir que son buenos efectos, que te gustan, que...

Un poquito de por favor...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> No entiendo nada  :? 
> 
> Como realizo el truco, solo pongo las 8 cartas negras y rojas alternadas y se cambian? xDDDD
> 
> Jeje alguien me ayuda?  :-(


Te voy a ayudar... comprate un libro, y lee.

----------


## magikko

"...en desafio! no para el publico, si no a mi mismo como mago y ante esta implacable camara de television lo repetire de nuevo.... cambiando de tecnica!... roja, negra, roja...otra carta negra mas...se pueden ver!... roja y negra.... y se separan rojas de negras.... no se puede hacer mas lento.."

----------


## ExTrEm0

JOSELE, para transmitir magia hace falta un buen libro de teoría mágica. En cuanto a teoría, casi todos estaremos de acuerdo con el libro de "La magia de Ascanio, Volumen 1"

----------


## Josele

Lo lei la semana pasada y no esta mal. Lo que estaba buscando es algo que hable del control del publico. Queria informacion sobre "Presentacion y magia" a ver como esta. Porque en la referencia pone algo de magia de escenario y a mi me atrae mas la magia de cerca.

Por otro lado estaba buscando libros de comunicacion no verbal, para poder profundizar mas sobre la misdirection. 
Y tambien un poco de como hablar en publico, para que no se me despiste. Por eso queria mirar el de "verbimagia".

Cuantas cosas quiero, voy a tener que empezar a hacer la lista de los Reyes Magos :D

Gracias por todo

----------


## raszagar

Hola!

Me gustaria saber quien fue el que inventó este efecto de agua y aceite (el primero). No estoy seguro si fue Edward Marlo, y me gustaria comprobarlo.

Saludos!

----------


## YaGo

Sí, según la Vía Mágica de Tamariz (donde tienes un montón de versiones) el  efecto original es de Marlo, pero existen antecedentes que señalan a Hofzinser (separación de colores) y a otros autores que ahora no recuerdo (lo leí hace tiempo).

----------


## raszagar

gracias, yago!

----------


## Shinoda

Para el que le interese; en la Vía Mágica de Juan Tamariz se describen casi todos los efectos de agua y aceite existentes.Mi favorito es uno con 8 cartas( supuestamente jeje), se ponen negras y rojas y se separan, pero al final todas las cartas son iguales, creo que la primera vez que lo ví fue en un video de Palmer.

----------


## Coyotecordoba

Creo que es Darwin Ortiz quien finaliza una rutina de agua y aceite realizando el efecto con toda la baraja ,eso si q es un mazazo :D

----------


## magomigue

una pregunta. este juego es el mismo o muy parecido al de "no se puede hacer mas lento" de rene lavand no??


un saludo

----------


## ottino

el mismo juego no es...
tiene el parecido que intercala los colores pero despues por un lado tiene todas rojas y por el otro todas negras

pero Rene usa otras tecnicas

para mi y creo que para unos cuantos es mas facil hacer la version de agua y aceite mas tradicional, con cuentas falsas

----------


## magomigue

yo he estado probando el de agua y aceite y no me termina de salir. el de rene lavand, no se puede hacer mas lento, es un juego muy simple y con una gran aceptacion e impacto y muy simple de hacer.eso si, a una mano no es tan facil, jejeje.



un saludo

----------


## Potamito

> yo he estado probando el de agua y aceite y no me termina de salir. el de rene lavand, no se puede hacer mas lento, es un juego muy simple y con una gran aceptacion e impacto y muy simple de hacer.eso si, a una mano no es tan facil, jejeje.
> 
> un saludo


Y para que lo haces a una mano si tienes las dos?  :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## josep

El agua y aceite "normal  y el mini agua y aceite que hace Raszagar

son una delicia. Jamás he visto ejecutar un juego con tanta limpieza

y elegancia. Además, la música también está perfectamente selecionada.

Si teneis oportunidad vale la pena estudiarlo.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## The Black Prince

> El agua y aceite "normal  y el mini agua y aceite que hace Raszagar
> 
> son una delicia. Jamás he visto ejecutar un juego con tanta limpieza
> 
> y elegancia. Además, la música también está perfectamente selecionada.
> 
> Si teneis oportunidad vale la pena estudiarlo.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


El normal dista bastante de ser elegante, fijate que se encalla en los culebreos.El mini agua y aceite está bastante bién sobretodo las dejadas, aún así se puede hacer más elegante.La música ayuda mucho.

Un saludo,

----------


## kamiloi

Estube con la via magica muy buen libro, el agua y aceite mejor para mi gusto es el que hace tamariz o el que explica con mas detalle sera por su presentacion que me gusto mucho y creo que a un publico lo dejara :shock: 
el otro tambien es el que hace palmero que despues todas son rojas muy bueno   :Wink:   saludos magikos!....KamiLOi!

----------


## josep

En que quedamos, para quien hacemos magia ?

En el caso de que la hagamos para los espectadores, enseña a

varias personas unos cuantos videos del agua y aceite y espera

a ver que te dicen. Al menos en mi circulo de amistades y familiares

y yo mismo nos ha gustado mucho más la naturalidad y elegancia

de la versión de Raszagar. Pero, claro, como todo, es cuestión de

gustos.

Un saludo.

----------


## edukaos

Quien ha dicho por ahi que el fecto de Agua y Aceite no es bueno, debería preguntarse entonces porqué René Lavand ha formado su carrera, fama y reconocimiento mundial en torno a su versión de AyA "No se puede hacer más lento"
Yo la he hecho en publico y a una mano y les aseguro que la gente flipa.
Recuerden que no hay bueno y malos juegos, hay juegos bien presentados y otros mal presentados. :twisted:

----------


## Cuasimago

Y como dice Palmer... "Una obra de ARTE".  :D 

Echarle un vistazo a este super agua y aceite del Maestro (sobre todo tú, Arena).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT8kf5C3mVc

Es que se me ponen las greñas de punta...  :D

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

el de palmer......bestial.

----------


## The Black Prince

> En que quedamos, para quien hacemos magia ?
> 
> En el caso de que la hagamos para los espectadores, enseña a
> 
> varias personas unos cuantos videos del agua y aceite y espera
> 
> a ver que te dicen. Al menos en mi circulo de amistades y familiares
> 
> y yo mismo nos ha gustado mucho más la naturalidad y elegancia
> ...


Si lo hiciera pepe carroll, si lo hiciera Rene Lavand(No se puede hacer más lento) o por ejemplo la versión de Yago en el video del festival.Son más elegantes, dudo que si enseñas un video de un profesional y comparas con el de este chico te digan que es más elegante(amenos que este profesional sea Lennart Green ^_^).Lo hace bién, y consigue el efecto de agua y aceite que eso es lo primero y más importante, pero tiene fallos como los tenemos todos. Piensa que un juego tan simple como el mini agua y aceite puedes matizarlo muchisimo ponerle detalles hasta la saciedad perfeccionarlo hasta que sea pura amonía en tus manos.

Un saludo,

----------


## raszagar

Hola!

He visto que estais hablando de unos de mis videos y eso me alaga, pero en ningun caso quiero que penseis que esta perfecto, ni mucho menos  me podeis comparar con Faustino Palmero, Tamariz, ni nadie por el estilo.

Tener en cuenta que ese video lo hice siendo un principiante (solo llevaba 4 meses practicando cartomagia en serio) aunque todavia sigo siendo principiante porque no llevo ni 1 año de practica, ahora lo veo y me doy cuenta que es cierto lo que he leido muchas veces sobre que la practica te hace mejorar sin darte cuenta.

Por ejemplo, en el Agua y Aceite de Ascanio hacia los culebreos muy cerrados y en el mini agua y aceite me falta el tapete.

En cuanto a cual es el agua y aceite mas elegante, yo creo que cada uno tiene su belleza, pero lo importante es crear el efecto de que se separan los colores. 

A mi el que mas me gusta es el de Ascanio, por supuesto mejor hecho, me hubiera encantado verlo en manos de Arturo.
El segundo que pondría en mi lista de preferidos, que no me canso de ver, es el de René Lavand "no se puede hacer mas lento" tal y como lo hace él con una mano... y nose como pueden pensar algunos que es facil, vale... todo es facil cuando se sabe hacer, pero ponerlo en practica perfectamente como él es realmente dificil.
A continuación pondría el "Mini agua y aceite" de Shigeo Futagawa que hago en mis videos,  es muy facil para un principiante y hace un gran efecto si lo haces bien desde que coges las cartas hasta que las vuelves al mazo.

Nada mas, solo decir que como otros juegos comunes de cartomagia como las reuniones de ases, las cartas ambiciosas, etc... hay mucha versiones de agua y aceite, cada una con sus pros y sus contras, pero todas bellas si se crea en el espectador bien la ilusion de que se separan los colores.

Saludos y seguir buscando las vuestras!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Hola!
> 
> He visto que estais hablando de unos de mis videos y eso me alaga, pero en ningun caso quiero que penseis que esta perfecto, ni mucho menos  me podeis comparar con Faustino Palmero, Tamariz, ni nadie por el estilo.
> 
> Tener en cuenta que ese video lo hice siendo un principiante (solo llevaba 4 meses practicando cartomagia en serio) aunque todavia sigo siendo principiante porque no llevo ni 1 año de practica, ahora lo veo y me doy cuenta que es cierto lo que he leido muchas veces sobre que la practica te hace mejorar sin darte cuenta.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en el Agua y Aceite de Ascanio hacia los culebreos muy cerrados y en el mini agua y aceite me falta el tapete.
> 
> En cuanto a cual es el agua y aceite mas elegante, yo creo que cada uno tiene su belleza, pero lo importante es crear el efecto de que se separan los colores. 
> ...


Muy sabias palabras  :Smile1:

----------


## raszagar

Ayer estuve practicando el agua y aceite de ascanio y el mini agua y aceite y estuve probando como encadenarlos y hacerlos desde que saco las cartas del mazo hasta que las vuelvo a poner encima. 
He visto bastante facil hacer los 2 juegos seguidos y despues del mini agua y aceite, poniendo las cartas boca arriba en el mazo se pueden dar al publico para que las examine y no se nota nada raro.

Queria pediros vuestra opinion sobre si es bueno hacer esos 2 juegos seguidos, sabiendo que aunque tienen distinta tecnica tienen el mismo secreto, o si es muy cansino repetir tantas veces eso de que se separan los colores (en total son 5 veces las que se separan, 2 con el de Ascanio y 3 con el mini agua y aceite).

Saludos!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Ayer estuve practicando el agua y aceite de ascanio y el mini agua y aceite y estuve probando como encadenarlos y hacerlos desde que saco las cartas del mazo hasta que las vuelvo a poner encima. 
> He visto bastante facil hacer los 2 juegos seguidos y despues del mini agua y aceite, poniendo las cartas boca arriba en el mazo se pueden dar al publico para que las examine y no se nota nada raro.
> 
> Queria pediros vuestra opinion sobre si es bueno hacer esos 2 juegos seguidos, sabiendo que aunque tienen distinta tecnica tienen el mismo secreto, o si es muy cansino repetir tantas veces eso de que se separan los colores (en total son 5 veces las que se separan, 2 con el de Ascanio y 3 con el mini agua y aceite).
> 
> Saludos!


Yo creo que es demasiado, yo suelo continuar haciendo ases ascensor que la carta extra viene que ni regalada.

----------


## Josep M.

Perdón, la versión de Colombini de agua y aceite, en qué libro viene explicado?

De las que he visto, es la que mas reacción tiene, y me gustaria aprenderla.

Gracias!

JM

----------


## kirashi

desde mi punto de vista el efecto de agua y aceite de palmer me gusta muchisimo... de hecho cuando llevava 2-3 meses lo gabe en video... el final es increible y la realizacion de muerte... 

saludos

p.d: hablo de el efecto q para finalizar son todas rojas ^^

----------

